# Neue Zeile an bestimmter Stelle in Textdatei einfügen



## JaninaSt (15. Sep 2013)

Hallo!

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 
Und zwar lese ich mit Hilfe vom FileReader eine Textdatei zeilenweise ein und möchte jetzt folgendes machen:
Wenn ich einen bestimmten String eingelesen habe, dieser befindet sich irgendwo mitten in der Datei, muss ich genau an dieser Stelle ein oder mehrere Zeilen einfügen.
Hab mich jetzt im Internet schon ein wenig erkundigt und gelesen, dass das nur möglich ist wenn ich alles was danach in der Textdatei kommt auch einlese und dann nach meinem neu eingefügtem wieder hinten dran füge? Stimmt das? (Meine Textdatei besteht aus mindestens 80.000 Zeilen...) Also ich kann nicht einfach was zwischen zwei Zeilen einfügen? Oder gibt es da doch eine Methode?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## DrZoidberg (15. Sep 2013)

80.000 Zeilen ist nicht viel. Kopier einfach alles.


```
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("input.txt"));
PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("output.txt")));
String line = in.readLine();
int lineNr = 1;
while(line != null) {
    if(lineNr == 10) {
        out.println("neue Zeile");
    }
    out.println(line);
    line = in.readLine();
    lineNr++;
}
in.close();
out.close();
```


----------



## JaninaSt (16. Sep 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank!


----------

